# Roux First Block LD Pair or F2L Pair?



## CozmicRooster9 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sometimes during inspection I will have an LD Pair and an F2L Pair that I can use to start my First Block. In general does one way work out better than the other?



In this scramble I have the Red/Blue F2L pair I can match to the blue center. I also have the Orange/White LD pair (I’m disregarding the Yellow/Green LD Pair on top for now, but that could be used as well). The one possible disadvantage I can think of by using the F2L pair is I would also have to match up the corresponding LD pair at the same time for better efficiency (which may not be a disadvantage depending on the moves).


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 20, 2019)

CozmicRooster9 said:


> Sometimes during inspection I will have an LD Pair and an F2L Pair that I can use to start my First Block. In general does one way work out better than the other?
> 
> View attachment 10809View attachment 10810
> 
> In this scramble I have the Red/Blue F2L pair I can match to the blue center. I also have the Orange/White LD pair (I’m disregarding the Yellow/Green LD Pair on top for now, but that could be used as well). The one possible disadvantage I can think of by using the F2L pair is I would also have to match up the corresponding LD pair at the same time for better efficiency (which may not be a disadvantage depending on the moves).


It depends. When I have a f2l pair I figure how much it takes to insert the DL edge and see if that’s easier than to set the DL edge and make a pair


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 20, 2019)

Do whichever is better. It will vary from solve to solve. In the little dabbling I've done with Roux, the way you build FB has to be flexible to make the most of any situation.


----------



## narusite (Sep 20, 2019)

Same as above : it depends.
Where are the others pieces of the FB? is the "first square" easier to do with one or the other? if so, is the last pair easy to make/insert?

The same should apply to the SB: if a pair is already done, or the BR edge is already in place for instance.


----------

